# ▌ART CONTEST | WINNERS ANNOUNED PG7



## doveling (Apr 27, 2015)

hello!! im poppet, a fellow artist on here!! I have decided to jump on the art contest bandwagon to collect more art for my very special characters as i am not really the quickest form poster or the best lurker when it comes to open slots on an art shop sweats//

any art is appreciated and will be entered! im a huge fan of pixel art, chibi, and painted styles, but really, art is art and im open to all!
thankyou for reading this far, and i hope to see you enter : >!

also.. watch me on deviantart!! let me know what your username is so i can watch you back!! (i always follow friends!!)




the contest will end on the *25th of May 2015 at 6pm AEST TIME*
hopefully that is enough time for artists to create something great! but if you need more time, let me know c:

ok okie on to the prizes!!~ im not too rich with tbt so sorry for the lame extra art prizes ahah!! 

*1ST place:* 2000tbt + 1 baby chibi 
[x]

*2ND place: *1000tbt + 1 baby chibi [x]

*3RD place:* 500tbt ~~

*random favourite arts:* 100tbt
*entry prize (max.1 time):* 50tbt




at this time i have 3 characters i'd like art for, 2 are more prioritized and i would like them drawn over the other one, but im trying to give you more character options ah
pst their is also a couple.. and couple art is loved!! bonus points +
!!! = priority art!

*LITTLE BLUE* (actual name: fen) !!! 
♀ female - wolf ears+tail - accident prone - likes apples - hates worms - cautious & sensitive, but also confident & positive - lovers with gale
_as you see i have made edits on dachyotea @ DA's adopt design which i bought though i haven't had time to draw another reference for her~~_



Spoiler:  








by dachyotea @ DA





by peoyne (me)



*GALE* !!!
♂ male - cat ears + bushy cat tail - likes reading books - likes oats - likes playing video games - sarcastic & obnoxious, but also caring & loving - lovers with fen
_as you see in the reference i drew (headshot) the inner ears have a heart print in them
original adopt design bought from monobye @ DA~~_



Spoiler:  








by monobye




by peoyne (me)



*CALLA* 
♀ female - fox ears+tail - fashionable - often plays with the braid - likes puddles - feisty & loudmouth, playful & childish 
_original adopt design by machomilk @ DA has been edited by me (braid) also p.s she only has inner ear markings, the marks on the outer side of her ear are non existent as of now : >!~~_



Spoiler:  








by peoyne (me)




by peoyne (me)




by dayna @ bell




by machomilk @ DA (original design)






here are the current entries so far!! 
i love each and every one of them!~



Spoiler:  








by mewmewmmewm





by chibi.hoshi




by rikan





by evilkoopa





by prabha





by jint





by lilliee





by kammeh





by witch
cocvampire's entries


----------



## doveling (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MC4pros (Apr 27, 2015)

Ooo, I'll definitely be entering! ^.^ I love your characters! <3


----------



## EvilKoopa (Apr 27, 2015)

These characters are so cute! ^^
I don?t know though? last time I entered a contest on here I felt a bit pressured by everyone else?s amazing pieces (and coloured lines) so it turned out rubbish XD


----------



## doveling (Apr 27, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Ooo, I'll definitely be entering! ^.^ I love your characters! <3


yay!! i will be looking forward to then!


EvilKoopa said:


> These characters are so cute! ^^
> I don’t know though… last time I entered a contest on here I felt a bit pressured by everyone else’s amazing pieces (and coloured lines) so it turned out rubbish XD



thankyou very much!!
NOO im sure it was great ah!! it wont hurt trying <3


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

super cute characters, I might have to participate! 'w'

I'll keep this thread booked!!


----------



## himeki (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll try maybe?


----------



## Lilliee (Apr 27, 2015)

kemonomimi's will be the death of me :'D
your oc's are adorbs omg

good luck on your art contest!


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll be sure to enter as soon as I get some free time ^^. Added you on DA also!


----------



## doveling (Apr 27, 2015)

yay!! Thanks for all your interest!!


----------



## Beardo (Apr 27, 2015)

My art is bad, but these guys just look so fun to draw!


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 27, 2015)

Okay I am so going to draw little blue/fen becaue she is the cutest oc I have ever seen omg


----------



## biibii (Apr 27, 2015)

May I draw all three as pixels?


----------



## biibii (Apr 27, 2015)

Heres the link to one
http://makepixelart.com/artists/anonymous/cute_58


Link to two
http://makepixelart.com/artists/anonymous/galr

Link to three
http://makepixelart.com/artists/anonymous/cute-2


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Heres the link to one
> http://makepixelart.com/artists/anonymous/cute_58
> 
> 
> ...



yay my first entry!! <333 they look greatt!!!
adding your entry to the spoiler & sending you the entry tbt!!


Kammeh said:


> Okay I am so going to draw little blue/fen becaue she is the cutest oc I have ever seen omg


thanks kammeh!! ahah right?!


Beardo said:


> My art is bad, but these guys just look so fun to draw!



no art is baddd!! ahah i hope to see you enter!! : D


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

drawn a headshot for fen​


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

goodnight bump <3


----------



## Witch (Apr 28, 2015)

I love your baby chibis... by this i try something c: _but more likely is that after only stay in the attempt_

A question, for entry i can draw one of yours characters? or must draw 3?


----------



## doveling (Apr 28, 2015)

Witch said:


> I love your baby chibis... by this i try something c: _but more likely is that after only stay in the attempt_
> 
> A question, for entry i can draw one of yours characters? or must draw 3?



thankyou <33 im sure it'l be great!
& sure, you're allowed to draw as many or as little as you'd like ah!!


----------



## azukitan (Apr 28, 2015)

I might participate in the contest if time permits. Gale is a mega cutie :>


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's my drawing of Fen ^^" 
She's so cute omg
This is my first time drawing a kemonomimi so DON'T JUDGE PLS ;v;"""


----------



## doveling (Apr 29, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Here's my drawing of Fen ^^"
> She's so cute omg
> This is my first time drawing a kemonomimi so DON'T JUDGE PLS ;v;"""


ABDHGAFJSFSGH its perfect thankyouu!!!
its a great first-kemonomimi-drawing!! ty again!
sending entry tbt : >


azukitan said:


> I might participate in the contest if time permits. Gale is a mega cutie :>



yay azu!! sure thing then ah! if you need more time do let me know and i'll be willing to extend!!
tysm <3


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 29, 2015)

oooh if i get time i'll defs enter!


----------



## doveling (Apr 30, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> oooh if i get time i'll defs enter!



yayy!! real excited!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

lol I misread the details and I thought it said it ended today. I didn't need to rush. Thank goodness. *drops*


----------



## Witch (Apr 30, 2015)

Here it is 



Spoiler


----------



## doveling (May 1, 2015)

Witch said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ahhhhh its fantasticcc!!!
thankyou so muchh!!


----------



## doveling (May 1, 2015)

BOP


----------



## EvilKoopa (May 5, 2015)

I couldn't get the shading on the hair to look right or this would've been posted here days ago X3
I don't know why the 'likes apples' bit stuck in my head so much but it did lol
Added the coloured background on the top one so the tail showed up properly, it doesn't show up very well on white...
I hope you like it though! 



Spoiler: With a background so the tail shows up











Spoiler: Transparent background









Whoops the pictures are kinda huge sorry


----------



## Prabha (May 5, 2015)

Awh im going to enter this! Once I finish my commissions I'll try.
seems like fun!


----------



## doveling (May 16, 2015)

EvilKoopa said:


> I couldn't get the shading on the hair to look right or this would've been posted here days ago X3
> I don't know why the 'likes apples' bit stuck in my head so much but it did lol
> Added the coloured background on the top one so the tail showed up properly, it doesn't show up very well on white...
> I hope you like it though!
> ...



ahhh thats perfectt!! i really like the transparent one!




I THINK I MIGHT HAVE TO END THIS CONTEST TOMORROW SINCE I HAVE A LOT OF EXAMS ON AND I WONT HAVE TIME TO ADRESS THE CONTEST ONCE ITS OVER

or i might have to cancel and evenly distribute the prizes
PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE STARTED ON THE ART PIECE SO I CAN CHANGE THE DATE ACCORDINGLY


----------



## Astro0 (May 16, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahhh thats perfectt!! i really like the transparent one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm i was planning on doing a piece for you, but if its too hard then dw about it! whatever is easiest, exams are annoying as


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 17, 2015)

Well man, I have started your piece but I haven't gotten far. It's understandable.


----------



## doveling (May 17, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> hmm i was planning on doing a piece for you, but if its too hard then dw about it! whatever is easiest, exams are annoying as





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Well man, I have started your piece but I haven't gotten far. It's understandable.



oh no its not offically closed yet!! i just titled the thread closed so i can edit the thread abit, but i'll keep it open until maybe the 25th May? if thats good with you two?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 17, 2015)

I can't actually. I'm going to be out of town starting tomorrow for a week, where I am going there is no internet connection and I don't have a portable laptop. If I am lucky I might be back early, but if all goes as planed I will be back on the 24th, late at night. That only gives me a few hours, plus I will exhausted as crap. So yeah...

---------

I guess I should get back to it now while I have to time till I have to pack.


----------



## tomothy (May 17, 2015)

aaa I can still enter right? Just want to confirm before I actually start on something (I can usually finish in less than a week, so I'm good??)


----------



## doveling (May 17, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> aaa I can still enter right? Just want to confirm before I actually start on something (I can usually finish in less than a week, so I'm good??)


sure can!~ 
but if you do need extensions i can maybe do with an extra day or so



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't actually. I'm going to be out of town starting tomorrow for a week, where I am going there is no internet connection and I don't have a portable laptop. If I am lucky I might be back early, but if all goes as planed I will be back on the 24th, late at night. That only gives me a few hours, plus I will exhausted as crap. So yeah...



aw damn, would another day compensate maybe?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 17, 2015)

peoyne said:


> aw damn, would another day compensate maybe?


One day will do it, yes. But only if you are up for it.

-----

Plans changed, I will be back Wednesday - Thursday so I will be able to make the date.

-----

*19/05/2015 EDIT:* Well we had to come home early, due to a huge muck-up. Long story short, we are having a house repaired, we were told it was finished, it wasn't finished.


----------



## Astro0 (May 17, 2015)

peoyne said:


> oh no its not offically closed yet!! i just titled the thread closed so i can edit the thread abit, but i'll keep it open until maybe the 25th May? if thats good with you two?



25th of may works for me, but seriously, if its too much stress for you, don't worry about it!


----------



## Prabha (May 17, 2015)

can I still enter if this is closed? ^^I read the messages above lol. I'd probably be done today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lilliee (May 17, 2015)

Spoiler: entry









gotta quickly run !! !


----------



## Jint (May 17, 2015)

Spoiler: quick stress relief hhhhh






kinda messy gomen


​


----------



## Prabha (May 19, 2015)

here's my entry if it's still "open" CX (read the messages above)



Spoiler: Fen <3











- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, you can pm me your email if you want better quality


----------



## buuunii (May 19, 2015)

Forgot to enter yet another contest XD
Good luck to all!


----------



## doveling (May 20, 2015)

YAY I HAVE OFFICIALLY EDITED THE THREAD! THE CONTEST NOW ENDS ON THE 25TH OF MAY
i have also got rid of the first prize headshot since i really don't have time to draw much whilst exams /shot but i replaced it with a baby chib?? THANKS TO ALL WHO ENTERED BTW!! I LOVE THEM ALL!!



buuunii said:


> Forgot to enter yet another contest XD
> Good luck to all!


ahha no worries!! there are 5 days left!!



Jint said:


> Spoiler: quick stress relief hhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowowoow that looks soo good!! thankyou so much for the entry



Lilliee said:


> Spoiler: entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy meeps thats adorablee!!!!
sdagdslsakf thanks so much!


Prabha said:


> snip!


ahah its all good!! but thankyou so much for the entry! it looks fabulous!


Astro0 said:


> 25th of may works for me, but seriously, if its too much stress for you, don't worry about it!


no its all good! its decided!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> One day will do it, yes. But only if you are up for it.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



aw damn!! but sure thing i can keep the date at 25th so it doesn't confuse people if i keep changing it ahha!!
SO 25TH IT IS!!


----------



## himeki (May 20, 2015)

:O I'll enter!
Can I do pixels?


----------



## doveling (May 20, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> :O I'll enter!
> Can I do pixels?



ahh yay!!
yip you can!!


----------



## himeki (May 20, 2015)

Oh cool!
BTW, which two are the couple & how many times can you enter?


----------



## EvilKoopa (May 20, 2015)

My image isn't on the front page, did I do something wrong...


----------



## doveling (May 21, 2015)

EvilKoopa said:


> My image isn't on the front page, did I do something wrong...



oh no i just forgot to add it!
lemme go put it in now~~


----------



## rikan (May 22, 2015)

heyo! ur ocs r so cute! i've never entered an art contest before ahh do i just post?



Spoiler


----------



## Orieii (May 22, 2015)

I don't think I'll be able to make the contest in time, but as soon as I get myself a tablet I'm going to add you on DA  Your art is super cute, especially your pixels <3


----------



## doveling (May 22, 2015)

Orieii said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make the contest in time, but as soon as I get myself a tablet I'm going to add you on DA  Your art is super cute, especially your pixels <3


aw thats ok!! ahah thankyou so much!! <33


rikan said:


> heyo! ur ocs r so cute! i've never entered an art contest before ahh do i just post?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



WELPPPP THAT IS SOOOO ADORABLELELLEOafUFR r!!
ahah yeah you just post!, but thankyou for the entry!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 23, 2015)

Here's my entry. I hope I didn't mess it up rushing it. ;^;



Spoiler: Entry


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Here's my entry. I hope I didn't mess it up rushing it. ;^;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry



ahhahcsbcaslkkok its so perfect!!! i love the interaction so much!! <33

aha you added in human ears as well as the kemonomimi ears, but no big deal aha!! adding to front!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 23, 2015)

peoyne said:


> aha you added in human ears as well as the kemonomimi ears, but no big deal aha!! adding to front!


Derp, I am so sorry. I know nothing about kemonomimis. ;-;
I can edit them out if you want.


----------



## buuunii (May 23, 2015)

Aw man I got excited about being able to enter but I'm out of town and it ends before I get off work when I get back ;m;


----------



## doveling (May 23, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Aw man I got excited about being able to enter but I'm out of town and it ends before I get off work when I get back ;m;



aw damn!! sorry i don't think i can extend anymore, but thanks for being interested


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 23, 2015)

my hand slipped and a simple doodle turned into this ;A;


----------



## doveling (May 24, 2015)

Mewmewmewm said:


> my hand slipped and a simple doodle turned into this ;A;



HOLY JEEBS THAT IS SO SUFIASPFH nrfasgds THANKS SO MUCH IT LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## doveling (May 24, 2015)

morning quick bump
school time. contest ends today.


----------



## doveling (May 25, 2015)

bump!
1HR TO GO!


----------



## doveling (May 26, 2015)

ENDED YESTERDAY WEEP
I WAS NOT ABLE TO POST IN HERE SADLY BUT I HAVE HAD TIME TO PICK THE WINNERS!!
it was really tough to decide i even had to get my 3 brothers to come help pick the winner~~~ /DRUMROLL!!



Spoiler: 1ST PLACE



CHIBI HOSHI
ahhsjcxlkxkco i really love how you animation them both so well!! really brought their personalities out!!










Spoiler: 2nd PLACE



LILLEE
SO PRECIOUS HONESTLY!! such a cute piece of art!! in love : o <33









Spoiler: 3rd PLACE



RIKAN
so simple,yet SO ADORABLE!! fen looks so small and petite!! love it so much!!









Spoiler: random favourite arts +100tbt








by mewmewmewm





by jint




WELPS THERE YOU GO, congrats to all the winners and everyone who has joined the contest!! i really appreciate all the art, and i love them all to bits!! thanks for taking time to draw something for me!

winners, i have sent out prizes! if you have won a baby chibi (lillee & chib) please pm/post your reference of choice!! also im sure i've sent out all entry prize tbt, if i haven't please let me know!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 26, 2015)

Ah, congrats to the winners. And you got some really awesome art! 
So many talented ppl, made your OCs so cute!!


----------



## Lilliee (May 26, 2015)

aHHhhh congrats to the winners! ;D
everyone did such an amazing job ehe
and received the tbt prize ty~

Refs for baby chibi: [him] or [him]


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Congrats everyone


----------

